
Emma Haruka Iwao calculates the value of pi to 31T digits - thisone
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47524760
======
ChrisGranger
This reminded me of @cperciva's PiHex [1] project from way back in the day...

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PiHex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PiHex)

